# Text crazy boarder! How much is too much?



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I have...drum roll please.... another crazy boarder! LOL

No.. she is super sweet but holy cow! She txts me constantly! My help is also complaining about the the txting... at the very least she sends me 1 text msg every day asking how her horse is.

I'm just curious where everyone stands on this issue.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

my barn owner would tell her rather bluntly, I believe. haha
she's not constantly out in the barn, let alonthin the property 24/7 so she doesn't always know right that second. it annoys her when someone texts her about a trail ride, she'd prefer them to call her back so that they can discuss it faster and not hae her stop to text while she's in the middle of mucking or changing water buckets, or even turning out.
I text all the time, so if I did that (not a barn owner yet though, so theoretically) I would be a hypocrit lol and because my phone doesn't call at the moment..but you get the point? lol 
so...I would just tell her that you're busy and it would be appriciated if she keeps the texting down. :3 IMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I never imagined that one text per day was a lot!

The easiest way to deal with it is to not respond. I am guessing she will get the hint quickly that you are not interested in communicating with her.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't like texting, but I'm not above calling my BO to ask how my horse is once in a while. Do you feel that doing it once a day is excessive? I would tell her that everything is assumed to be fine and dandy, and if it's not, you will text her.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Beats me, I don't like texting. It doesn't make sense to me. Isn't it faster and easier to call. Not that I'd want someone to call me everyday asking how their horse is.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Having a barn with 2 or 3, even 4 borders texting once per day can be a nuisance but a barn with many borders is downright disruptive. While it's true that you don't have to answer the text on the spot as you would with a phone call, you still need to look at who sent it since it could be something important.

The way I would handle it would be to post a restriction on texting during the day. I would explain that it is disruptive to my work, my lessons, my training, my lunch, etc. That if it was an emergency, that would be different, otherwise send an email and I would respond when convenient.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Tell her not everyone has a texting plan (or likes texting). 

I would find that very annoying... I would find it equally annoying if someone was calling me everyday.

The one a day text is excessive. She needs to accept you'll contact her if somethings wrong and she needs to chill out.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd ask her to stop because it's disruptive.

Then tell her that if something is wrong with her horse YOU will call HER. If she doesn't hear from you he's A-OKAY


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I find texts tend to be more disruptive to me than calls. (But then, I often let calls go to the machine and call back later, too!)

My best friend, I love her dearly but she tends to text me a running commentary of her day, all day. I really don't care who she's working with that day, what she had for lunch, or which of her co workers (none of which I know) is going out with who that night. And this isn't a kid, she's in her 40's. It's endlessly annoying but I don't have the heart to tell her to stop.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The Professional way for you to handle this, as the owner of your facility and all those around you seeing you in this "Professional" light - would be to send out a mass e-mail to all your boarders and explain your case, but in a business like manner. Don't point out anyone, and don't say names. Just make it to all boarders.

Post a sign on your bulletin boards in your barn for all to see. Just keep it simple and to the point, thanking everyone for their understanding and wish them all a great day and looking forward to seeing them at the barn.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> The Professional way for you to handle this, as the owner of your facility and all those around you seeing you in this "Professional" light - would be to send out a mass e-mail to all your boarders and explain your case, but in a business like manner. Don't point out anyone, and don't say names. Just make it to all boarders.
> 
> Post a sign on your bulletin boards in your barn for all to see. Just keep it simple and to the point, thanking everyone for their understanding and wish them all a great day and looking forward to seeing them at the barn.


This.

But then be sure not to be answering and sending texts while you are teaching and such. :wink:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

What is the history? Has she been at your barn long? Has the horse had issues? Is the person a lonely person? Is she able to get out and see her horse?

I find a text much less obtrusive than a phone call. I'd rather read a text than go through and listen to my voice mail. My boarders know I do not carry my phone on me at all times and may have to wait for a reply.

Horse boarding is a PEOPLE business. Horses are a small part of the customer service. If you don't like it - be up front with her. If it's merely annoying - swallow it and think of how much worse things could be.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> Horse boarding is a PEOPLE business. Horses are a small part of the customer service. If you don't like it - be up front with her. If it's merely annoying - swallow it and think of how much worse things could be.


This!

With the recent posts by the OP complaining about this boarder or that boarder it sounds like boarding is not what the OP should be doing.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Haha, my BO and I text all of the time. As do me and my leasee. Its much more convenient than a phone call, and faster than email. I work three days a week at the barn and oh! we're low on this feed. I just text the BO and she takes care of it. So-and-so is almost out of supplements; text the BO to remind them! Or, if I see the boarder, I'll just remind them about it myself.

I did not used to like texting, that is until I got a sidekick with a full keyboard. Now all I do is text. As long as I get my work done (as an employee) I don't see a problem with it, and I never do it when I'm in a blatantly dangerous, or even possibly dangerous situation. Nor do I go out of my way to text (If I have an arm full of hay and get a text, I'll wait till I throw it all to check the message, etc)


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

justsambam08 said:


> I did not used to like texting, that is until I got a sidekick with a full keyboard. Now all I do is text. As long as I get my work done (as an employee) I don't see a problem with it, and I never do it when I'm in a blatantly dangerous, or even possibly dangerous situation. Nor do I go out of my way to text (If I have an arm full of hay and get a text, I'll wait till I throw it all to check the message, etc)



Ooo that was my first texting phone too! I had aim and msn messenger and all sorts on that phone... ah memories! Now I hardly ever text though.

I see what everyone is saying about it being a people business... It is only a text a day which only takes seconds to respond to. In the long run, the nicest thing to do would be to just respond until she finally starts forgetting to text. That, or tell her you don't have a texting plan. 

I used to get a couple of text messages everyday from a former friend updating me on her day... and then I realized she was sending them out to everyone in her contacts list so she was basically just seeking attention. That was the first thing that came to my head when I read the OP.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

mls said:


> What is the history? Has she been at your barn long? Has the horse had issues? Is the person a lonely person? Is she able to get out and see her horse?
> 
> I find a text much less obtrusive than a phone call. I'd rather read a text than go through and listen to my voice mail. My boarders know I do not carry my phone on me at all times and may have to wait for a reply.
> 
> Horse boarding is a PEOPLE business. Horses are a small part of the customer service. If you don't like it - be up front with her. If it's merely annoying - swallow it and think of how much worse things could be.


I agree. And yes a text is better than a call. This IS a people business and like it or not, you've got to deal with them all if you're to stay in business.

You don't have to answer a text asap, or even a call for that matter. Adopt my phone philosophy - my phone is for _my_ convenience, not the callers/texters... reply when you have the time and inclination


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I tell people that I have to pay for each text message and only send if necessary.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you have a barn phone? I would give that to her instead of your personal cell phone. She may not have the time to call but some people like to text, me being one of them. I text A LOT too but I would NEVER text my BO. Be professional but tell her that she should only contact you if there is an emergency and if her horse wasn't okay you would contact her as soon as possible. Also talk to her about your point of view on it.


----------



## CarrotMan (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds annoying.

I agree with the above comments about assuring the boarder that if anything is wrong with the horse she would be contacted right away, and "How is my horse doing?" texts or calls aren't necessary.

Perhaps (with the barn operator's permission) the boarder should invest in some kind of battery powered video camera that they can tap into from the internet to see how their horse is doing. Don't they have that technology in day care centers?

(Of course, of the horse is out of view of the camera lens for any reason or the camera malfunctioned, that would invite immediate calls or texts.)


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok I'm w/Star on this one.

People business yes, but think about it if everyone sent a text message a day to ask how their horse was doing and you have 20 boarders? That is alot of interruption in my day.
Sure I don't have to answer it, but if my phone went of every 5 min w texts from owners asking how their horse was? That would drive me insane.

When my kids are in school. I don't phone and ask how they are doing? Why? Because that would be disruptive to the teachers day. And I know they are in a safe environment, and being supervised. Much like her horse is at the barn.

I have my phone w me at all times, but that is because it is essential that I can be in touch w people who need to reach me immediately for important things, such as the farrier, vet, Hay guy, My kids school (hence why I don't phone them to ask how my kids are, as they can reach me if needed:wink as anyone who runs a boarding facility knows, you are rarely by the phone. I would too be annoyed if I got a text everyday asking the same thing over and over again....like if you're so concerned I'm not taking care of your horse...there's the door.

I would suggest saying to this boarder, that the texts are distracting, and interfere w your day....if you can maybe call at the end of the week at a certain time (set up a time that works for you both), and then can touch base on the week.But I agree no news is good news

I would just like to say I find it interesting how boarders can bash BO and BM all the time on forums such as this, but the minute a Bo or BM vents about a boarder, they shouldn't be in the business if they cant handle the "aggravation".....walk a day in our shoes, and lets see how quick you suddenly change your tune...:?


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Beat her to it! As soon as you check on her horse, send her a message saying all is good. 
Have a template saved in your phone that you can easily just insert into a new message when you hit reply so you don't have to waste time writing out "yes everything's ok with ____" or whatever you normally write.
I like the idea of sending an email to all clients or putting up a notice on the bulletin board or something where everyone can see it so they don't feel singled out.
Or if all else fails, you could just start ignoring them.
Oh! Or change your number and don't give it to them hahahaha


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I like that, beat her to it.


----------



## pieinthesky (Mar 12, 2010)

If you dont like to text cancel your texting service. One text a day wont kill you. Just ignore it if need be.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Send out an e-mail offering a new "Platinum care plan" for $50 a month whereby boarders who choose to sign up for this plan will receive in addition to regular care and well-being checks by staff, 2 extra checks and a personal notifications regarding the well-being of their horse daily. Boarders utilizing the regular care plan will continue to receive the same great service they currently receive but will only receive notifications in the event of a problem or concern.

Then she can either realize how silly she's being or sign up and PAY you to deal with her need for constant texts!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

ha, I like that one too, "Platinum Care Plan"


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> This!
> 
> With the recent posts by the OP complaining about this boarder or that boarder it sounds like boarding is not what the OP should be doing.


I've only been in the boarding business under 2 years... The first year or so I only had 6 boarders... In a year and a half I've gone from 6 boarders to 20 boarders and by the end of the year it will be 30 boarders! I've always been the trainer or trainer assistant so I didn't have to deal with boarder requests... I hardly ever saw owners! 

I text my boarders often! But to get the same 3-5 questions every day when her horse is fine is nuts to me. She is a newer boarder... and she came from a show barn to more of a pleasure facility so I don't mind a message or two the first couple of days or if her horse was sick. If I answer a simple question it turns into 20 more texts!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Maverick101 said:


> Ok I'm w/Star on this one.
> 
> People business yes, but think about it if everyone sent a text message a day to ask how their horse was doing and you have 20 boarders? That is alot of interruption in my day.
> Sure I don't have to answer it, but if my phone went of every 5 min w texts from owners asking how their horse was? That would drive me insane.
> ...



Thank you Maverick!

I'm even on facebook and she happens to be one of my "friends".. I post on there all the time.. "All horses are fed an happy.." blah blah or whatever at the end of my day. It's not like I'm out of touch.

I like the barn phone suggestion.. I really wish my husband wouldn't have trenched through the phone line. Then I could have a barn phone and my cell phone can be a blocked number like my vet's..


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Delfina said:


> Send out an e-mail offering a new "Platinum care plan" for $50 a month whereby boarders who choose to sign up for this plan will receive in addition to regular care and well-being checks by staff, 2 extra checks and a personal notifications regarding the well-being of their horse daily. Boarders utilizing the regular care plan will continue to receive the same great service they currently receive but will only receive notifications in the event of a problem or concern.
> 
> Then she can either realize how silly she's being or sign up and PAY you to deal with her need for constant texts!



Delfina, that is BRILLIANT!

I love that idea.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

when i dont want people texting me much, i just dont reply and they get the message. 
i would just not reply (unless it was a important question) and if that doesnt work, id tell her i have limited texts and i get charged when people text me so please limit it to important things only


----------

